# difference b/n 525, 853, 853 select, 853 pro



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

what's the difference in these tubes?

how does a 525 lemond frame compare to the early lemonds with 853 frames, and how does the 'original' 853 differ from the 853 select and 853 pro? and if weight is the only factor, what kind of weight difference are we talking about?


----------



## Frank121 (May 14, 2002)

*Difference in Steelman 525 and 853 frames was 2-8 ounces...*

depending on the size of the frame. Steelman also said the overall ride quality of the 525 was stiffer, which he said was better for sprinters and heavier riders. 




moschika said:


> what's the difference in these tubes?
> 
> how does a 525 lemond frame compare to the early lemonds with 853 frames, and how does the 'original' 853 differ from the 853 select and 853 pro? and if weight is the only factor, what kind of weight difference are we talking about?


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Frank121 said:


> depending on the size of the frame. Steelman also said the overall ride quality of the 525 was stiffer, which he said was better for sprinters and heavier riders.


say it's a 53-54 cm frame. so more around th 2-3oz?

i knew steelman made a 525 frame but didn't notice many other frame builders doing the same, unless asked.

but what about all those 853's?


----------

